# Fixed both sides on a flip flop hub



## rb58 (25 Sep 2012)

I have a flip flop hub. Usual set up - fixed one side, freewheel the other. Is the free wheel fitting normally the same as the fixed fitting? In other words, can I remove the freewheel and replace it with a fixed sprocket? I have 18T fixed at the moment and was thinking about adding a 19T on the other side for those occasions when I might need a little help on the hills. Would I have chain length issues if I did this (bike has horizontal drop outs).
Cheers


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2012)

No real issues. You won't have a proper left hand threaded locknut but it is usually okay without as myself and many others who use normal threaded hubs meant for freewheel blocks will confirm. A little Thread Lock if in doubt. 

EDIT: If there are enough threads, a lockring meant for a standard 1 3/8" x 24tpi cup and cone bottom bracket will work as a lockring.

Each additional tooth on the sprocket/chain wheel will move the axle forward by 1/8" (IIRC) so you should be okay with a single tooth difference. You will know how much adjustment you have at the moment. I wouldn't like it too close to the front of the drop outs in case it slips forward and out.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Sep 2012)

I think, most flip flop hubs have one size machined for a lockring, the other side doesn't. The net result is that you can run a freewheel on either side, but can only run the fixed cog on the side with the lockring thread (steering clear of riding fixed without a lockring debates).

Note I said I THINK, so don't take my word as final


----------



## Pennine-Paul (25 Sep 2012)

Yeah, I run twin fixed on a fixed/ss hub,
just screw the cog on via the rotafix method and you'll be fine.
I use a bb lockring on mine, never come loose even with skid stops


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Sep 2012)

these hills, is one tooth going to make a difference, really?

me: I prefer the bail out flip my legs are very tired option of a freewheel once I get past 100km. That said I've only done it twice I think, and both times it was for the downhills and a spot of coasting thereafter.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Sep 2012)

My one is fine with a 2 tooth difference.
Not sure I've got long enough dropouts for more than that.
39 to 15 fixed or 17 freewheel, on a 700c


----------

